# Bull reds In the pass in Destin



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope to get back on the water Friday and Saturday and wanted to try to catch some bull reds. I have never tried fishing like this for them before. You guys (and girls) are the best place to get lead in the right direction so here goes:

Where do you fish for them? inside the pass? outside the jettys? buoy? where??

Do you just anchor up some where? chum?

bait? cut bait on bottom? crabs??

This is all new to me so any help would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always caught the heck out of em without trying in the fall months while shark fishing.

Huge circle hooks, with half a mullet, bluefish, or lady fish. We always catch 5 to 10 a nite while shark fishing with shark leaders...480 pound stainless steel cable with sliding egg sinker and 16/0 to 20/0hook, or bigger, bait sitting on the bottom. When the scholl comes thru, be ready for double hookups too if ya got 2 rods in the water!


----------



## C/\MER()N (Oct 17, 2008)

the tip of noriego point between the buoy and shore but closer to the shore. Fish finder rig type setup circle hook like he said with some pin fish my buddy caught numerous 15-20 lbers out there it's a great spot to catch them.


----------

